# Marine Stereo....



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I have 4 JL 6.5's off a JL AMP using a Fusion BT-100 Dongle. Loud and works well. Plus doesn't take up any dash space since I either play Pandora or whatever music I loaded onto the phone.


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> Thinking of adding a bluetooth receiver and a pair of speakers to my boat. Just wanted to see if anyone has any recommendations on brands? I am only looking for the receiver, preferably a gauge style and then two 6 inch speakers.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations?


I have this setup in my skiff and its plenty loud haha! Sounds really good and the bluetooth unit is smaller than the gauge style.

http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-KM654L...&qid=1461697781&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:Kicker

http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-40PXIB...61697813&sr=1-1&keywords=kicker+bluetooth+amp


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Currently running this: 

http://www.amazon.com/Kenwood-Compact-Automotive-Marine-Amplifier/dp/B00UTXQL74

Switched it out about 3 months ago from the exact setup hcft is running. I had issues with the Bluetooth reception on two separate kicker units. also had to warranty my speakers as they yellowed in less than a year (on a garage kept, covered boat no less).

The user friendliness of the kenwood and the ease of which it connects to my iPhone (both 5s and 6s plus) are noticeable vs the kicker product. 

I've also run 

http://www.pyleaudio.com/sku/PLMRMP3B/4-Channel-800-Watt-Waterproof-Micro-Marine-Amplifier

With a 

http://www.thegpsstore.com/Fusion-B...r-P3673.aspx?gclid=CM70j5r3sMQCFcNafgoddboADg

On my Gheenoe. Which for the price, sounded pretty good. Much better than I thought it would, to be quite honest. 

Good luck!


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

hcft said:


> I have this setup in my skiff and its plenty loud haha! Sounds really good and the bluetooth unit is smaller than the gauge style.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-KM654LCW-41KM654LCW-Speaker-Lighting/dp/B00KGBQ14W/ref=sr_1_1?s=marine&ie=UTF8&qid=1461697781&sr=1-1&refinements=p_4:Kicker
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Kicker-40PXIB...61697813&sr=1-1&keywords=kicker+bluetooth+amp


HCFT, do you need a head unit with your setup? I am trying to stay as simple as possible so if I can get away with just the speakers and the bluetooth amp that would be great....


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> HCFT, do you need a head unit with your setup? I am trying to stay as simple as possible so if I can get away with just the speakers and the bluetooth amp that would be great....


That bluetooth amp comes with the controller. you dont need anything else.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

great! thats what I wanted to hear....where did you mount your speakers?


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> great! thats what I wanted to hear....where did you mount your speakers?


side of console but i think the sound waaay better when youre driving if they are mounted on the rear bulkhead facing your calves if youre driving.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Wet Sounds produces the best 6.5" speakers, but they require some decent power to run them right. Wet Sound SW-650's - they need 75-100Watts RMS each.https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/SW-650.html

They also make a cool small blue tooth knob (knob does not have amp and does not provide power to speakers) that only requires a 5/8" hole for install. https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/WW-VC-BT.html

You wont pay as much as they have listed on their website...let me know if you need a vendor, and I know a guy that can get you a great deal, and ship it.

Exile Audio also make a cool small blue tooth control (again it will have to be run to an amp).http://exileaudio.com/store/index.php/install-accessories/bluetooth/exmc1.html

As far as amps go, it all depends on how much $ you want to spend. You can get a nice wet sounds or JL amp capable of powering 2-4 powerful speakers for around $300-$400. If you don't want to spend that kind of scratch on an amp, I have had great experience with Poly Planar http://www.polyplanar.com/product/me400d-class-d-power-amplifier

HCFT is right that the speakers will sound much better being mounted in either of the bulkheads, but if you are installing in a Hell's Bay, I wouldn't recommend cutting gaping holes in that boat....mount em' on the console.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Noooo.... drilling speaker holes in your whip 17.8 would be a sin. Just kidding, but a big bluetooth speaker would be about as loud as something you would install. I'd recommend something like the UE megaboom or JBL xtreme. These speakers are light, loud and require no holes.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Console mounting is not an option for me as I have a side console. So any speaker mounting will be in either bulkhead, probably aft. 

As far as the separate bluetooth speaker, I have been doing that for a while, but am wishing I had some additional volume as its hard to hear when running....


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> Console mounting is not an option for me as I have a side console. So any speaker mounting will be in either bulkhead, probably aft.
> 
> As far as the separate bluetooth speaker, I have been doing that for a while, but am wishing I had some additional volume as its hard to hear when running....


You have a max $ you want to spend?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

If I were you, I would avoid cutting through the bulkhead for speaker install. When you cut through, you should seal the hole edges with epoxy or fiberglass - this will add cost to the install and/or headache for yourself if you DIY. The speaker holes could also possibly lower the resale of the boat significantly.

It sounds like you want three things: Simplicity, Volume, and Clean Install.
If those were my priorities, I would go ahead spend the money and install either the Wet Sounds Stealth Ultra 6 or Stealth Ultra10 sound bar. These speaker bars are Bluetooth activated/controlled, have a built in amplifier (A GOOD AMPLIFIER), and are downright loud. The only wires you have to run are power wires - that's it. You could mount it to the underside of your poling platform, and run the power wires through the platform tubing (along with your anchor light wires). It will be pointed right at the back of your head, hidden under the platform, and can be easily removed when/if you sell the boat with no holes left over.

These things are not portable Bluetooth speakers...they are powerful and very loud. P.S. I do not work for West Sounds... they just make the premium Marine audio gear.

Here is the link for the Ultra 6:
https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/stealth6.html


Here is the link for the Ulta 10:
https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/stealth10.html


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I would get a nice Bose mini sounddock and take it on the boat tbh haha


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Whiskey, you are correct on your assessment. Simplicity, volume and clean install is exactly what I am looking for. Appreciate all your help. The stealth speakers would be perfect, but the price is a little steap.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> Whiskey, you are correct on your assessment. Simplicity, volume and clean install is exactly what I am looking for. Appreciate all your help. The stealth speakers would be perfect, but the price is a little steap.


Completely understand. If you change your mind, give the dealer below a call - In my experience, he'll get you the best bargain for WS gear.

Authorized dealer

Back Lake Outdoors
email: [email protected]
phone: (361) 648-3536


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks. If I go that route I will definitely call them.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> If I were you, I would avoid cutting through the bulkhead for speaker install. When you cut through, you should seal the hole edges with epoxy or fiberglass - this will add cost to the install and/or headache for yourself if you DIY. The speaker holes could also possibly lower the resale of the boat significantly.
> 
> It sounds like you want three things: Simplicity, Volume, and Clean Install.
> If those were my priorities, I would go ahead spend the money and install either the Wet Sounds Stealth Ultra 6 or Stealth Ultra10 sound bar. These speaker bars are Bluetooth activated/controlled, have a built in amplifier (A GOOD AMPLIFIER), and are downright loud. The only wires you have to run are power wires - that's it. You could mount it to the underside of your poling platform, and run the power wires through the platform tubing (along with your anchor light wires). It will be pointed right at the back of your head, hidden under the platform, and can be easily removed when/if you sell the boat with no holes left over.
> ...


Winner winner, Chicken dinner! I wish this was around before I put a radio and speaker holes all in my console. Id put it under my poling platform. The extra money is worth not putting holes in a nice boat


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

This may be a dumb question but just to clarify. I don't need a control head? I could just BT directly to an amp?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

GG34 said:


> This may be a dumb question but just to clarify. I don't need a control head? I could just BT directly to an amp?


Some amps (few that I know of) have a built in BT receiver. For amps that do not, you can buy a BT dongle (for example the one made by Fusion) and plug it directly into the amp. A lot of different companies make them. You just run a small 12v power/ground wire to the dongle, and it has RCA (right and left) outputs that plug directly into the amps inputs. Then, you just connect your phone to the BT dongle, and you control your music and volume from the phone.
http://www.amazon.com/Fusion-MS-BT1...d=1462416042&sr=8-1&keywords=fusion+bluetooth


----------

